# Compliments



## bigbenson

Hi everyone, I have been learning Romanian for about six month now and am finding it very difficult. I make regular trips to Bucharest and thoroughly enjoy my time spent there going to night clubs and bars.
Although I do speak a little Romanian, I would like to know a few phrases to say to the ladies when I am in a club. Nothing sleezy or cheesy  just the usual stuff such as "can I buy you a drink?" You are the most beautiful girl I have ever seen" yeh, I know thats very cheesy but what the heck!  
Any other phrases would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## robbie_SWE

I can give you two right now, but you'll have to wait till tomorrow for more (if you're still interested). 

*Pot sa-iti cumpar ceva de baut? Pot sa-iti iau ceva de baut?* = can I buy you somehting to drink. 

*Esti cea mai frumoasa femei pe pamant!* = you're the most beautiful girl on this earth! 

GOOD LUCK WITH THE FLIRTING!!!


----------



## bigbenson

Thats great, thanks for that! Any more would be great


----------



## robbie_SWE

So, here are some pick-up lines in Romanian. Haven't tried them myself, but they should work! GOOD LUCK  
 
*Chemati politia. Este ilegal sa aratzi asa de bine =* call the police. It must be illegal to look so good! 

*Stii ce ar arata bine pe tine? Eu!* = you know what would look good on you? Me! 

*Vroiam sa arat acestor flori cat de frumoasa esti ...* = I wanted to show these flowers how beautiful you are...

*Doamne ce ma bucur ca nu sunt orb! *= God, I'm so happy that I'm not blind! 

*Cred ca am probleme cu ochii, nu-i pot dezlipi de tine *= I think I have a problem with my eyes, because I can't get them off you. 

*Esti chirurg ? Ca mi-ai scos inima . *= are you a surgeon? Because you've taken my heart! 

*Crezi in dragoste la prima vedere sau mai e nevoie sa mai trec inca o data ? *= do you believe in love at first sight or do you need to go again?
 
 robbie


----------



## bigbenson

Ha Ha!  How can I fail with them??? Thats excellent, thanks Robbie  
I am going to Bucharest in 2 weeks time, I will let you know how I get on  
Mark


----------

